# Miniature Poodle Breeders



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love this group !

Can you post the link with the name of the breeders ? It will lead people to the group and they can become a member and then see the post.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wish I had that resource when I was looking for my minipoo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dechi said:


> I love this group !
> 
> Can you post the link with the name of the breeders ? It will lead people to the group and they can become a member and then see the post.


Don't know how! I guess other 'Facebookies' would probably find it just by putting the group's name in the Facebook search bar? It came up for me when I did a Facebook search with just the word 'Poodle' LOL! I know there are some members of PF that are members of it......maybe they will know. Just going to the 'group' on FB will give the info in their content. Lots of litters are posted all the time of all sizes but they also have lists of the breeders by poodle size.... great place!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is the linl to the FB group. Just look around, there are miniatures available.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/477...dPpgiDsmcOYck8dTp5hNOOhnRGdooAqoyJwPdgcY9raPM


----------



## sitstaypoodle (Apr 18, 2019)

Does anyone know if this FB group is still active? I put in a request to join, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes it takes a bit, yes it is very active


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

sitstaypoodle said:


> Does anyone know if this FB group is still active? I put in a request to join, but haven't heard anything.


Me too ! Still waiting.


----------



## Lily5949 (Jan 10, 2020)

I am also still waiting


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Lily5949 said:


> I am also still waiting


It is still active, I would contact them again because you know holidays


----------

